# Help QA Mesmerize Phone Modem Settings-USCC



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Howdy,
I've been mucking around with my phone for quite some time. Tried a few different rom, kernels, modems. Have done a few things wrong, recovered, and so far prevailed. Few *228 failed attempts, etc. I was on hacksung ICS and now on CM10. Sadly the data portion of the phone just never felt as stable as stock. I've had a lot of data roaming issues and data drop outs where I've had to reboot or wipe cache to get a sync back. I wonder if I overwrote something I shouldn't have or need to update something so obvious it would be easy to miss for someone new like me.

So I wonder if there is such a thing as a phone "health check". Like the right kernel/modem/PRL/apns, I'm not sure or I would check it!









A looksee over the below details, or suggestions on troubleshooting would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Froz

About Phone:
CDMA - Evdo rev A:6
PRL Version 15116
SCH-1500
4.1.1
S:i500.04 K.EI20
Kernel: [email protected] #1 Sun Sep 9 19:24:51 PDT 2012
10-20120910-NIGHTLY-mesmerizemtd
cm_mesmerizemtd-userdebug 4.1.1 JRO3L eng..20120909.190725 test-keys

Here's what I know from "Phone Info" App:
Signal Strength -91dBM 2asu
Neighboring CID: unknown
Roaming: not roaming
GSM Service: In service
GPRS service: Changes from Connected to Disconnected periodically
Network Type:EvDO-rev.A
Message Waiting: False
Call redirect: Falls
Call status: idle

Just rebooted so the stats don't mean anything.
Preferred Network Type: WCDMA Preferred (I've set this to others and it just goes back to this)

Using OpenSignal
Cell Connect: EVDO A
Type: CDMA
Stregnth -83dBM, 15asu
Tower distance: 372m

The speed tests are so variable i'm not sure if they are even helpful. 
Pings are anywhere from 150-300
Download is typically 700-1100kbps
Upload is 200 to 1200kbps and is very unstable.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

looks good to me.

my mesmerize has had data drops for as long as i care to remember. as does a coworker of mine who has a "virgin" phone. mine does seem somewhat better since jt's relatively "new" kernel. before anytime i would run that speedtest.net app i would consistently get stuck uploading. now its more like a 50/50 unless i do 'em back to back. odin will always take ya back to how the phone was when you got it. so they say.

only other thing i can suggest is that perhaps uscc is working on some towers or something in the area that may have to do with possibly getting 4G in the area and there are some hiccups. i don't know.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Been having data drops for sometime, and doesn't matter what setup or rom i'm using.

Sent from my AOKP JB Mez


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I can say that I've also always had some data issues. Wife has a stock mez oh eh09, and friends have stock on ei20. Both report issues. I've done just about every modem I can get my hands on and either I'm not emperical or patient enough, but I typically don't notice a difference between modems. I do like this phone. Probably more so than spending another 200 on a s3 w/4G but i don't know.


----------



## Epicanis (Nov 13, 2012)

So, this "phone stops receiving data, has to be rebooted" issue DOES affect stock versions as well? I guess I can stop worrying about whether I need to try flashing back to the stock ROM to see if the problem was still there, too...

Other than the data drop-out issue (and an occasional "touchscreen freaks out, thinks it's being touched in various places when nobody's near it" problem, which I've also seen other people report with this model) I've been pretty happy with this phone.


----------

